# GeForce GTX 285 Voltmods



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2009)

Show article


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2009)

You gotta be kidding me.. No replies yet!?!?  Nice review!!!


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (Mar 24, 2009)

*Readouts*

Hey, that's great.   I haven't done something like this since my FX5900...

Just one question: Where are the VGPU readout points, so i can check the actual voltage that's being applied to the core? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Apr 2, 2009)

hmmm so this is so you can increase the voltage and theirfore the overclocking ability??


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (Apr 3, 2009)

*Vgpu*

Yep. Voltage of the GPU core (Rasterizer & Shaders). But i would love to know where the readout points are, so that i won't go too far with the VGPU when adjusting that trimmer..


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2009)

gpu-z will tell you the voltage in windows, if you come across some info about the readout points let me know so i can update the article


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (Apr 3, 2009)

*Readout*

Ah, ok, thanks! Should be fine for me so far. 

*Edit*: Didn't do the Mod so far. I just tried GPU-Z 0.3.3, and while it reads out the temperatures, it seems to be unable to read out any voltages. I don't know if that's because of the driver I'm currently using (182.08), or because of my operating system (Windows XP x64 Edition SP2)..  I guess, it's the OS though. So, still no readout for me so far, latest RivaTuner can't do it either.


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 15, 2009)

dude   amazing!!

only i need one for a asus engt275 htdi
i bough a thermalright hr-03 gtx and it is now fullstressed 43,5 degrees celsius
zo i can overclock but i can't without a voltmod and there no programs that support this gpu(i thried a lot programmes

if you are planning to do this, do you whant to email me if you are done
i need it badly XD

(i'm not a great tweaker)

thanks mate 
arno deinum(from holland)
arnopunker@hotmail.com


----------



## Splave (Oct 15, 2009)

what do you recommend setting the ovp to?


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 15, 2009)

750mhz for gpu or something aslong my gpu won't get to hot
not higher dan 70 degreese celsius
that's really hard for you guys because you don't have te same setup as i do 
my setup::http://tweakers.net/gallery/285647/sys


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 15, 2009)

i also need to know where to buy that resistance
but if it to mutch afford to do that 
never mind than

than i will fuck with that bios maybe i can get a evga gtx275 ssc(ftw) bios on it


----------

